# Calling All Flooded Font Owners...



## philski (28/11/05)

Hello all,

Well my setup is nearly complete.... I've got the chest freezer, the font, the taps, the connectors etc, temp controller... now all I need is a pump so I can pump cold water through my flooded font!!! I've searched and found out a few people are using pond pumps to pump water through the font and I was wondering what size/capacity of pump people have been using? I have looked on eBay & the web so far and have come across several options... They are rated in Litres/hour and also by the amount of head they produce. Now I assume that I need one which creates enough head so it can pump from the base of the freezer in the bucket to the top of the font - is this correct? I think thats a bit over a metre but haven't measured yet - What capacities/brands/types does everyone use and does anyone have a problem with it pumping too fast and making a whole lot of noise? Any tips on the best way to do this?

Thanks for the thoughts

Phil


----------



## Doc (28/11/05)

I use an Eden 114 140 600litre/hour 11w Pond pump.
Variable output so you can choose how fast to pump.
Probably about 1.5 meters head in my system. Works great.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## tangent (28/11/05)

photos Doc?
I've been ogling fonts on the Andale site.


----------



## GMK (28/11/05)

Phil

Mix glycol with the water 30% - you want the water/glycol mix to be -2.5 - 4 degrees - that way u can get the font iced up looks fantastic.

goto www.creativepumps.com.au and check their pumps out.

Tangent - i have a 3 tier T bar Andale Carlton flooded Gold font - pratically brand new for 250.00...

Hope this helps


----------



## Guest Lurker (28/11/05)

philski said:


> Hello all,
> 
> . Now I assume that I need one which creates enough head so it can pump from the base of the freezer in the bucket to the top of the font - is this correct? I think thats a bit over a metre but haven't measured yet -
> Phil
> [post="93797"][/post]​



Not quite. The total head the pump works against is the pull of gravity against lifting from the elevation of the bucket (actually the elevation of the water in the bucket) to the elevation of the top of the font PLUS the friction loss required to push the water through the piping.

I guess they are pretty narrow tubes you want to push the water through? If so I would add at least a metre to the pumping height when looking at pump specs.


----------



## Doc (28/11/05)

tangent said:


> photos Doc?
> [post="93818"][/post]​



Nope. Sorry. It is just a plain ordinary little pond pump.
Check them out here

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Uncle Fester (28/11/05)

I intend if and when I complete my setup, to use this pump (Mainly because it is easily adaptable for in-line use)

Pond Pump

I intend to keep a 15 litre reserve of glycol (or glycol/water mix) in the freezer compartment of my keg fridge. Gravity feed this to the pump in the link above, and then I will then interlace the glycol lines with my beer lines, insulate the whole lot in alfoil and lagging. Hopefully this will keep the beer lines at a reasonable temperature, as well as chilling the font.

I expect the beer lines to be 4 metres in length, with at least 2 of those being couled in the fridge. I should be able to get the font within 1.5 metres from the fridge.

When I have something of note, I will post some pix for comment/recomendation.

M


----------



## muga (28/11/05)

I use a 300L/hr aquarium pump, paid $12 for it brand new.
It works well, just make sure you get a pump that has a head-height that is greater than the height from the pump to the font. (eg. the height from the pump to the top of the font is 1m get a pump with >1m head height, otherwise it will probably overwork and break)


----------



## philski (28/11/05)

Cheers for the info guys... GMK I will try that Glycol mix - sounds good!! 

I will have a look at those websites and let you know what i get!


----------



## philski (28/11/05)

Also, Doc - just to get an idea of flow rate - when you put the pump on max (ie. 600L/hr) is that flowing way too fast or is it OK?

Guest Lurker - I also just found this: 

http://www.creativefountains.com.au/Pumps/..._pumping_height

There's a table there which basically says exactly what you were saying! It relates friction, pipe size and head loss.


----------



## T.D. (28/11/05)

GMK said:


> Phil
> 
> Mix glycol with the water 30% - you want the water/glycol mix to be -2.5 - 4 degrees - that way u can get the font iced up looks fantastic.
> 
> [post="93834"][/post]​



If the font is sitting at <0 degreesC, why doesn't that freeze the beer in the lines?

Obviously there is a simple explanation for this because I have seen plenty of fonts in pubs that are iced up and the beer clearly doesn't freeze.

I do like the look of an iced up font though.  :beerbang:


----------



## Doc (28/11/05)

philski said:


> Also, Doc - just to get an idea of flow rate - when you put the pump on max (ie. 600L/hr) is that flowing way too fast or is it OK?



It is on the second to slowest setting from memory.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## muga (28/11/05)

I would say because there is a constant flow it dosnt get chance to freeze, though the condensation on the font is still so it will freeze.


----------



## T.D. (28/11/05)

So do you only turn the pump on when pouring? A home keg setup for me would provide plenty of time when the beer would be still enough to freeze, if the pump was running all the time that is.


----------



## philski (28/11/05)

Thanks Doc... the reason I ask is I'm looking @ this one: 

http://www.rockaroundtheblock.com.au/produ...?pID=203&cID=10

It's the Watermaster Jebao 1000L/hr Pump - I'm just wondering if its slowest flow rate (500L/hr) would be too fast... it sounds pretty fast, but the smaller pumps don't create enough head - unless you pay a lot more!


----------



## GMK (28/11/05)

the pump stays on all the time...


----------



## coolum brewer (28/11/05)

T.D. said:


> GMK said:
> 
> 
> > Phil
> ...



This is a very good question, and coincidentally one that has crossed my mind in the past few weeks. I've recently bought a 3 tap flooded font and am considering how I'll hook it up. 

There is plenty of information on the AHB site about flooded fonts and how to cool them using glycol solutions and aquarium pumps, and I think that is all pretty well understood. I haven't been able to find too much about iced fonts, though. I'd be very interested if anyone on here is successfully using an iced system.

I have a _theory_ on iced fonts which I'd like to share - please feel free to shoot me down if you think I'm talking crap :unsure: 

1. Beer, due to the lovely alcohol contained within, has a lower freezing point than water. Obviously, higher alcohol brew will have lower freezing points. A 5.0% beer will have a freezing point around -2.5C.

2. Grade Four Science told us that water freezes at 0C.

3. Glycol mixes have a significantly lower freezing point dependent upon their concentration.

4. From my _extensive_ research, it appears most commercial glycol systems operate at around -4C at the outlet of the glycol block.

As the glycol leaves the block at -4C, it will warm as it travels towards the font. When it floods the font ,the temperature will rise further as the warmer metal of the font transfers it's heat into the glycol. 

So, I see the aim of the glycol system to maintain the temperature below 0C (so that the font ices up with condensation from the air), but above -2.5C to stop the beer freezing in the lines. These are reasonably tight tolerances, which calls for temperature control of the glycol and is why, I believe, an iced system is beyond most home systems - and why I'll probably be content with condensation on my font rather than that schmick ice look.

Very interested in any other input - and if anyone is successfully icing their font.

Cheers :chug: 
Peter


----------



## muga (28/11/05)

I'll test out now to see if I can get ice to form, will have a water/glycol mix and put it in the freezer and pump it with a 300L/hr aquarium pump. I'll be sure to have a couple of beers while waiting for it to ice up..


----------



## BennyBrewster (28/11/05)

All you guys with flooded fonts! Im starting to think that I need one now 

Does anyone have pictures of their setups ?

Ben


----------



## tangent (28/11/05)

> i have a 3 tier T bar Andale Carlton flooded Gold font - pratically brand new for 250.00


tempting Ken, but gold is a bit too blingy for me. I'm more a s/s man, but keep me posted.


----------



## Uncle Fester (28/11/05)

> Beer, due to the lovely alcohol contained within, has a lower freezing point than water. Obviously, higher alcohol brew will have lower freezing points. A 5.0% beer will have a freezing point around -2.5C.



Does this freezing temperature also take into account that fact that the beer is under pressure?

I would think that being under pressure might also alter the freezing point ??


M


----------



## muga (28/11/05)

BennyBrewster said:


> All you guys with flooded fonts! Im starting to think that I need one now
> 
> Does anyone have pictures of their setups ?
> 
> ...


Here is mine..


----------



## Ross (28/11/05)

I'm using a gylcol machine on my font. The supplier told me if I set the temp no lower than -3c, the font will ice up, but not freeze the beer. Personaly I like the condensation on my S/S font, in preference to the ice, so have mine set at 1c...

Posted enough pics already  ...


Cheers Ross


----------



## T.D. (28/11/05)

coolum brewer said:


> This is a very good question, and coincidentally one that has crossed my mind in the past few weeks. I've recently bought a 3 tap flooded font and am considering how I'll hook it up.
> 
> There is plenty of information on the AHB site about flooded fonts and how to cool them using glycol solutions and aquarium pumps, and I think that is all pretty well understood. I haven't been able to find too much about iced fonts, though. I'd be very interested if anyone on here is successfully using an iced system.
> 
> ...



Thanks Peter - clears a lot of things up. And judging by some of the more recent posts, it seems you may well be right on the money.

Would pumping fridge temperature water through the font do any good at all? Should keep the font at ~4 degrees, which I guess is better than no cooling at all. Sure would be simpler than having to worry about all that extra temperature control for the font!


----------



## GMK (28/11/05)

mandrakar said:


> > Beer, due to the lovely alcohol contained within, has a lower freezing point than water. Obviously, higher alcohol brew will have lower freezing points. A 5.0% beer will have a freezing point around -2.5C.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine is not setup yet - but i will be running my Glycol mix thru a copper coil immersed in salt water container frozen inside the freezer.
This should be close enough to - 3 C and should be ok ...

Will let you guys know when it is all set up...

Nice Looking Font That Muga...Do tell where u got it from...


----------



## muga (28/11/05)

GMK said:


> Nice Looking Font That Muga...Do tell where u got it from...
> [post="93981"][/post]​


Got it for free from a club in the area, the old man knows people high up the director end  (got a free 23KG gas bottle too)


----------



## Thunderlips (29/11/05)

muga said:


> Here is mine..
> [post="93953"][/post]​


I got the same kind of font from Ken last week. Just waiting for a chest freezer now.
Hopefully I'll have one in a few weeks or so.


----------



## Batz (29/11/05)

muga said:


> BennyBrewster said:
> 
> 
> > All you guys with flooded fonts! Im starting to think that I need one now
> ...




Nice driptray Ben

Where can I get one like that?

Batz


----------



## GMK (29/11/05)

Batz said:


> muga said:
> 
> 
> > BennyBrewster said:
> ...




Batz,

you had to ask... :super: 

_*GMKenterprises of Course*_.

Post the width of your Font and i will get a price you...


----------



## BennyBrewster (29/11/05)

Batz I think you have the wrong guy, the setup in that pic belongs to muga no me 

Unless ofcourse mugas name is Ben aswell :huh:


----------



## muga (29/11/05)

nope 

..but I got the drip tray from eBay for $40 so it was a nice score, came up looking great after some polish..


----------



## coolum brewer (29/11/05)

mandrakar said:


> > Beer, due to the lovely alcohol contained within, has a lower freezing point than water. Obviously, higher alcohol brew will have lower freezing points. A 5.0% beer will have a freezing point around -2.5C.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I ignored the pressure effect - it takes 135 atmospheres (14,000 kPa) to lower the freezing point of pure water by 1C  

Cheers
Peter


----------



## coolum brewer (29/11/05)

Ross said:


> I'm using a gylcol machine on my font. The supplier told me if I set the temp no lower than -3c, the font will ice up, but not freeze the beer. Personaly I like the condensation on my S/S font, in preference to the ice, so have mine set at 1c...
> 
> Posted enough pics already  ...
> 
> ...



Ross, just a quick question - with your glycol machine does it have a temperature sensor which fits into the font, or is the temperature measured at the glycol "reservoir"?

Cheers
Peter


----------



## Ross (29/11/05)

coolum brewer said:


> Ross said:
> 
> 
> > I'm using a gylcol machine on my font. The supplier told me if I set the temp no lower than -3c, the font will ice up, but not freeze the beer. Personaly I like the condensation on my S/S font, in preference to the ice, so have mine set at 1c...
> ...



At the glycol reservior - why do you ask?...


----------



## coolum brewer (30/11/05)

Ross said:


> At the glycol reservior - why do you ask?...
> [post="94244"][/post]​




Thanks, Ross.

Just trying to get my head around iced fonts. If the temperature sensor is in the reservoir, the glycol temperature is being controlled on the way out. This may be the only practical way of doing it if you're using it to cool your lines as well. However, if you're trying to control the temperature of the font so that it ices but your beer doesn't, the sensible place for the temperature sensor is within the font.

Cheers
Peter


----------



## GMK (30/11/05)

Just use teh KISS Principle - u are making it too hard.

according to Andale - if it is a short run -2.5 C will ice the font - on very long runs -3.5 will ice the font without freezing the beer.

The glycol runs in 12mm line i think - will need to check - the line has 1.5mm wall thickness with teh beer lines run next to - again the beer lines have a wall thicknes over 1mm - so - it will not freeze in the line out there...

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ross (30/11/05)

coolum brewer said:


> Ross said:
> 
> 
> > At the glycol reservior - why do you ask?...
> ...



Beg to differ there... If you don't want your beer lines to freeze, then you should place your sensor at the coldest spot ie at the gycol unit. If the sensor was in the font, the temperatures in your glycol line would drop well below freezing as it worked to bring your font temp down... The same way a fridge ices up, as it drives down the ambient temp...


----------



## coolum brewer (30/11/05)

GMK said:


> Just use teh KISS Principle - u are making it too hard.
> 
> according to Andale - if it is a short run -2.5 C will ice the font - on very long runs -3.5 will ice the font without freezing the beer.
> 
> ...



OK, thanks for that.


----------



## bindi (20/2/06)

Just bumped this back to the topLink to pump I was thinking or getting this pump for my [yet to be installed] flooded font  what advice can you guys give me on which pump works for you?


----------



## bindi (20/2/06)

mandrakar said:


> I intend if and when I complete my setup, to use this pump (Mainly because it is easily adaptable for in-line use)
> 
> Pond Pump
> 
> ...



How is this pump working for you mandrakar? I also sent you a pm


----------



## Screwtop (20/2/06)

Bump, interested


----------



## Uncle Fester (21/2/06)

bindi said:


> mandrakar said:
> 
> 
> > I intend if and when I complete my setup, to use this pump (Mainly because it is easily adaptable for in-line use)
> ...




Mate,

Replied to your PM. Have concentrated on getting my stock of kegs up to scratch. Still to get hold of my flooded font, but I have the web site book-marked, and intend to go this way. If you happen to be the ground breaker on this, can you keep me in the loop as to what you think.


Cheers,


M


----------



## philski (21/2/06)

Hey guys, I recently got a pump for my font and it works a treat. No glycol for me though (yet). I've just got a bucket sitting inside my chest freezer and pumping it in one pipe into the font then draining out the other pipe back into the bucket. Works a treat. The font gets condensation on it but no ice as the temp isn't low enough (it's about 2deg). I actually picked up the pump for a bargain on eBay. It was only about $8 i think! I took a risk not knowing the details of the pump but it ended up being a great little pump with a high head to flow ratio (this is the type you want!). You don't want anything that has a really high flow rate as since the tubes are so small it will probably flow way too fast. Go for something ~ 500-1000L/hr i think, with an adjustable flow rate. My one's only small meauring about 10cm long x 8cm high x 6cm wide (approx). The main thing you want is something which has a high level of head. For example, in my setup the distance from the bottom of the bucket (where the pump is) to the top of the font (where i want the water to flow to is about 1.2m. Therefore the pump needs to generate a bit more than 1.2m of head (allowing for frictional losses along the pipe), say 1.5-1.8m or so. If you already have a pump, a crude way of measuring the head is to put it in a bucket/pool then turn it on (with no nozzles or anything attached) and the approx height of the water fountain sprayin up is the approx head (i think).

Hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## GMK (21/2/06)

SInce we are all talking about flooded fonts.

I have mine setup using an Idra Pond pump to pump the glycol mix thru.
I can get the font sweating but i cant get it to ice up.
I think being six tap flooded makes the font a big heat sink.
I have the glycol reservior in the freezer with a 1/2' copper tube - approx 2-3m square as well.
The pump is gravity fed from the reservior and i pump thru the font back into the freezer - thru the coil into the reservior.
I have the reservior higher tahn the font as mine is an upright feezer.
Next up is to add the 6mm ID SS Square coil approx 10m into the freezer and pump thru that as well.

If this fails - next stop will be SupaCHeap to buy my self an Auto transmision Oil Cooler and sit that in freezer and pump thru that.

Will let you know how i go.


----------



## bindi (21/2/06)

Thanks Phil and Ken  That's the sort of info I was after, I bought the pump and will post the results when it's done.


----------



## big d (21/2/06)

hi gmk.not sure of this but do pubs with glycol systems run them 24/7 to help the ice effect.just wondering as a home system may not be running long enough to achieve this.ie do you turn your pump off when you are not using your font.ross may be able to answer this from the homebrew point as he is using a glycol system.

cheers
big d


----------



## GMK (21/2/06)

my pump is running 24/7..

the problem is it reaches equilibrium around 4-5 degrees.
Ie cooling eficiency = heat absorbed thru the fort/lines etc.
With flow rate x.

I need to increase the cooling capacity hence another coil or if i have to will get an Auto Trans cooler to try.

I am pretty sure if it was a 2 tap font it would have iced up - but being a big bastard 6 tap - it takes alot of cooling...

So tonight i will plumb the 6mm ID SS Square coil which is approx 12m long - hope the pump can handle it and then see waht happens.


----------



## muga (21/2/06)

I know at the pub I work at the glycol machine is all digital, you can set if you want ice or just water droplets.. it all depends on the humidity on the day too.. it's a cool little gadget and from it being off all night it only takes around 2-3 hours for around 6 (5 tap) fonts to be all iced up.

I just use a little 320LPH aquarium pump sitting in a salt water mixture in a PVC pipe. When I was using normal tap water it would freeze as the pipe was against the wall of the chest freezer.. the water temp is at -1.2 degrees but still no ice on the font.


----------



## big d (21/2/06)

to help your cooling efficiency gmk may i suggest you remove the 6 s/s tap handles and replace with plastic.Less cooling required. h34r: 

cheers
big d


----------



## Simon W (21/2/06)

To increase your cooling efficiency, use stright water, no glycol......

Edit: ahhhh str*a*ight even

Carefull with freezing tho.


----------



## Phil_B (22/2/06)

Hi guys,

I've noticed lots of you have been purchasing the HQB-2500 pump.

It really is a fantastic pump due to the in-line capabilities it has, so long as the pump is sitting below the water (or fluid) level.

I'd like to offer Aussiehomebrewer members an additional 5% off for pump purchases from our "Budget Pumps" category.

Enter voucher code S-AHB at the checkout and the discount will be automatically applied.

Cheers 
Phil :chug:


----------



## bindi (22/2/06)

Phil_B said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've noticed lots of you have been purchasing the HQB-2500 pump.
> 
> ...


 Mine arrived today Phil  Thanks, so did the freezer


----------



## tangent (22/2/06)

that's great to see PhilB!


----------



## GMK (22/2/06)

Phil

Does the pump have a thermal cut out and does it need to be submersed in water for cooling.
Also - if i want male 3/4" inlet/outlet fittings - does taht cost more.

Thanks

Ken


----------



## Phil_B (23/2/06)

Hi Ken,

The Sensen HQB-2500 pump, click link, http://www.rockaroundtheblock.com.au/produ...?pID=283&cID=10 can be used either submersed or inline externally.

If you scroll to the bottom of the above page and double click on that image of the pump with the strainer detached you will see the Male threaded inlet and outlet (metric thread) for use when used inline externally. Flexible hose is fitted to the nut and barbed tail fittings, 
These pumps are cheap and do not have a thermal cut-out to my knowledge, which means they will cook if run dry. We sell hundreds with no detrimental comment for your situation.

If used inline externally it is important to safegaurd the pump by never allowing it to lose its prime when switched off. This is easily attained by keeping the pump in a position below the reservoir's fluid surface level and making sure that there are NO leaks in the plumbing.

Cheers
Phil Bartlett :chug:


----------



## Thunderlips (23/2/06)

bindi said:


> Mine arrived today Phil  Thanks, so did the freezer
> [post="110450"][/post]​



bindi, what kind of freezer did you get and how many kegs does it hold?


----------



## GMK (23/2/06)

Thanks fill.

Excellent info.
These would make excellent Glycol pumps.


----------



## Phil_B (28/5/06)

Hi everyone,

Just letting you know I've extended the voucher expiry date for the Sensen pumps which you can find here: http://www.rockaroundtheblock.com.au/categories.asp?cID=10
The voucher code is S-AHB - you can enter it at the checkout for 5% off the pump.
The 2500 and 3500 models seemed to be very popular with you guys!

Phil.


----------



## normell (28/5/06)

Phil_B said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just letting you know I've extended the voucher expiry date for the Sensen pumps which you can find here: http://www.rockaroundtheblock.com.au/categories.asp?cID=10
> The voucher code is S-AHB - you can enter it at the checkout for 5% off the pump.
> ...


Maybe you should clear up the GST issue too. :angry: 
Yes they are a good pump for flooded fonts, but a little noisy :blink:


----------



## bindi (28/5/06)

Maybe you should clear up the GST issue too. :angry: 
Yes they are a good pump for flooded fonts, but a little noisy :blink:
[post="129790"][/post]​[/quote]


Yep, agree there <_< great pump but I am trying to come up with a sealed box for it to reduce the noise, anyone done it yet ?
I think I will turn it on early and have a beer, it's on a timer.


----------



## GMK (28/5/06)

I have to agree with Normell.

They are very niosy.
ALso - the quoted 3/4" BSP Male Thread is not quite 3/4" Male BSP.


----------



## coolum brewer (28/5/06)

GMK said:


> I have to agree with Normell.
> 
> They are very niosy.
> ALso - the quoted 3/4" BSP Male Thread is not quite 3/4" Male BSP.
> [post="129828"][/post]​



Probably " NPT. You'll often see the comment that BSP and NPT are the same - they ain't. TPI (threads per inch) are similar (not exact), but thread pitch is a different angle. In smaller sizes (1/8" and ") you can get the threads to mate, but as they get bigger th threads will bind. Also NPT is tapered, BSP is parallel (although there is also BSPT which is a tapered BSP thread).

Cheers
Peter


----------



## Phil_B (29/5/06)

Hi everyone,

In response to the issues raised...

1. GST... There were two members with invoices that we incorrectly applied the discount voucher. They showed more than you actually paid. You mightn't have picked it. The Online shop pro-forma invoice, with discount voucher applied, has a bug in the GST field(being corrected). At least it showed the correct balance.

2. Pump noise... The thrashing of the paddles in this style of pump will always be a problem if it is within close earshot. If they are used externally in an inline setup the noise is removed. In a pond the whir is soaked up by the ground.

One of the quietest pumps on the market is the Hozelock Cascade series which uses a turbine impeller (from Cascade 2000 to Cascade 7000) http://www.rockaroundtheblock.com.au/categories.asp?cID=2. The Cas 2000, 3000, & 4000 are available also in low voltage 24V AC, supplied with transformer.

You'll still get a tiny electrical hum but no thrashing sound. They are primarily meant to be used submerged but you can remove them from the cage and use them inline.

3. Outlet/Inlet Thread...The inlet and outlet "BSP thread" issue is of concern. The Chinese Engrish had thrown us on that, but luckily most of you are using them using the barbed fittings provided, with flexible hose, so it's not an issue. 

The threads (for all the engineer members) actually now are;

Sensen HQB-2500
Inlet and Outlet: M27x2Fine(male), NOT 3/4"BSP(male).

Cheers
Phil Bartlett












normell said:


> Phil_B said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...


----------



## GMK (29/5/06)

my pump is niosy...very noisy.

I have used it in line both with the pump submerged in water for cooling/sound absorbtion and externally.

It is quieter in water.

But i would not recomend buy this pump again though, for the following reasons;
- wanted 3/4"BSP so that the Nylex Hose fittings will screw on easily. This was stated in the Blurb and it is not.
- it is just way to noisy....

As you can guessed - i am not too happy with it.


----------



## coolum brewer (29/5/06)

Phil_B said:


> The threads (for all the engineer members) actually now are;
> 
> Sensen HQB-2500
> Inlet and Outlet: M27x2Fine(male), NOT 3/4"BSP(male).



You don't need to be an engineer to realise if two threads don't mate  , they're not the same.


----------



## littlebrews (29/5/06)

This flooded font...what is it? Might you post a picture of 5 of one? It sounds like a great project...(ANOTHER one!!! says my wonderful and understanding wife.)


----------



## *hop*cone* (14/10/06)

Ok, how fast is too fast. I hear that 500 l/h is adequate (refering to docs info) Is 1000 l/h) twice as good or not. Does pumping more water around transfer more cold which is good, or adversly turn your font into a giant heat sink (GMK Info) therefore turning your bucket on straight water into room temperature. 

I am running 4 tap font 23 litres of water and a pump that is capible of knocking out 1400 l/h at 4 feet. Currently set a 1000 l/h. Should I be ok or should I slow it down?


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (14/10/06)

I've got no idea about flooded fonts, but here is some food for thought. 

In a car engine, if the coolant is cycled too quickly it does not have time to release heat and absorb heat where required and as this is a similar process (although reversed) to chilling a font I would suspect that perhaps, yes, there may very well be such a thing as too fast a glycol flow. 

Again, this is just specualation on my part and sorry if this has already been mentioned...I haven't read the entire thread B) 

PZ.


----------



## *hop*cone* (14/10/06)

Ok, I installed a flow restrictor on the outlet side of the pump, ala March Pump. I found out this is magnet driven also. As soon as I did that the font felt colder than it has in a long time. Now to just sit back and watch her frost up.


----------



## fifteenbeerslater (20/10/06)

I have been running my flooded font with water recently but found it freezers up every now and then. I tried some glycol and cant seem to get the right mixture, if there is too much glycol it dosen't get cold enough, if there is not enough glycol it freezes. I am using salt in water(3 handfulls to 5 litres) and this is working but i am worried about corrosion. IMy requirements are to get the water very cold thru the day and night and have the pump turn on at say 4.00pm to 7.00pm every day. Any ideas?????????????
Cheers 15BL :beer:


----------



## davea (2/11/07)

sorry to bring up an old post, but im just looking at some of the comments about noise...

like how noisey is sit? If it sits in a bucket of water inside a fridge would you be able to here the noise from the outside the fridge???

how are the results 2 years down the track? Are they still performing strong? 

And what would people comment about regarding this pump? Link


----------



## yardy (6/11/07)

Doc said:


> I use an Eden 114 140 600litre/hour 11w Pond pump.
> Variable output so you can choose how fast to pump.
> Probably about 1.5 meters head in my system. Works great.
> 
> ...



Doc,

Hows this pump ?
Is it still performing ok and wondering if you have any pics of how you set it up.

Cheers
Yard


----------



## kevnlis (6/11/07)

What size are the fittings on the font?

I have a heap of old water cooling gear for PC's, I could probably get something together for you (pump tubing and resevoir) if it was 3/8 or 1/2 inch tubing.


----------



## davea (7/11/07)

kevnlis said:


> What size are the fittings on the font?
> 
> I have a heap of old water cooling gear for PC's, I could probably get something together for you (pump tubing and resevoir) if it was 3/8 or 1/2 inch tubing.




yeah it is a half inch, not really thick at all... be great if we could sort something out

but still the pump idea is in question... opinions anyone?


----------



## kevnlis (7/11/07)

Then the Pond Mate PM1000P would do fine (it is fully servicable if you ever have problems).

http://www.creativepumps.com.au/zpumps/pon..._pond_pumps.htm

A resevoir to hold the coolant.

http://www.pccasegear.com/prod2015.htm

And some tubing to run it all.

http://www.pccasegear.com/prod771.htm

I use zip ties rather than hose clamps, they are quicker and do a better job IMHO.


----------



## Sammus (7/11/07)

That reservoir probably wouldnt cut it. I use a 12L reservoir for my font and the cooling doesnt really last all that long. I want something >20L to sit on the hump of my chest freezer - mayber even have a small freezer full of glycol at -2C would be even better.


----------



## kevnlis (7/11/07)

Making the resevoir would be easy enough with a few dollars at Bunnings and a few minutes you could make it as large or small as you wanted. You could even use a spare keg if you were so inclined.


----------



## davea (7/11/07)

thanks, not looking for the resevior, looking for something around 6-8L or so but the tubing is something i need to get....

Does this pump run quiter than the other one. I noticed its a little less head, would that matter at all?

Cheers


----------



## davea (11/11/07)

no one wants to add anything on this please?


----------



## elvisis (21/6/08)

Hi All
_Has anyone had luck freezing their font??_ 
If so how did you plumb the freezer section ?
What amount of glycol and at what water/glycol ratios worked the best??
reservoir + radiator?
What about flow rate and line diameter?
Did you find a quiet pump to do the job?
I am using a fridge freezer and have dedicated the freezer to glycol cooling with a digital controller installed so far. About half way there but would rather avoid the many pitfalls
Thanks


----------



## Batz (21/6/08)

Interesting topic but a little too long for me to read in it's entirety.Therefore you get my input anyway  

I have a $10-$15 pond pump,it had a delivery tube that 1/2" plastic tubing fitted over.After pulling off the filter/inlet thing it had another tube that 1/2" line fitted over,so a 20lt water container on the freezer hump fits nicely.The 20 lt water jerry has a 1/2" BSP to barb fitting in the tap hole,bit of hose joined to the pump and then joined to a 3 tap font,out of there to a two tap font,then back to the jerry.All cheapo irrigation fittings.
I also perfer a frosted rather than frozen font,as you can see by pics it works great,and it's only been turn on for a couple of minutes for the pic.









Batz


----------

